# Comment from a Supplier



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

We are a supplier. We manufacture Ross Rounds comb honey equipment (aka 'the best on the market') and Sundance Pollen Traps (also known as 'the best on the market'). Quick question...why would someone bother making something that is NOT the 'best on the market...yet, some do.

I understand the frustrations with the dealers. I am also a customer of certain of the dealers and I can't stand it when I hear 'we are out of stock'. But, please understand that a publicity item termed "CCD" has made thousands of wannabe beekeepers out of plain ordinary folk. After YEARS of annual declines in number of beekeepers it seems as if 2008 will actually record an increase! So...the dealers were caught short.

As for ourselves, we pride ourselves on our inventory. We want to ship the next day, and do so 95% of the time. But it takes guts (having the best on the market helps), and money. Something some dealers have been short of for a few years.

We figure that if we make a quality product and price it right that the customers will come. So far we have been right...but it is far easier with our two product lines than it is with a dealer who has to carry HUNDREDS of products. Nonetheless, those that are delaying orders by 1-3 weeks are far better managers of their business than are those who with indefinate delays or those who really cannot tell you when they will ship. It is times like this that seperate the wheat from the chaff!

Lloyd


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Lloyd, nice explanation for those that are experiencing shipping delays...

Me, I ordered early, built early and am all set for the season....at least I think I am. But, I always find "other' things that I want to buy...


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

*Numbers on new beeks*

The growing popularity of beekeeping would be hard to gauge but if/since I am a suburban no-farm-experience new beek, I would imagine the numbers must be growing pretty fast.

I know 3 new beeks (one from a popular nature center in Louisville).


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I've had a lot of requests for hives this year. Most of them were people just wanting a hive in the backyard, I feel sorry for the bees. 

I console myself with the thought that at least the swarms from the beehavers will insure that there will be more feral bees out there.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I agree with Bullseye Bill. I talked with an excited new beekeeper last winter while he and his wife were ordering everything under the sun. They asked all kinds of questions but they didn't seem to really listen to the answers. Their idea was to build hives, buy bees, impress their friends, harvest a LOT of honey (they knew someone in NH who got 100 pounds from one hive in his first year so they figured they would too)......all while being "organic". They never did quite identify what organic meant, but they had a garden.

This spring they lost a queen, ordered a new one which was killed in the cage, ordered another one and then found out that they had one in the hive already (I've done that too!), and struggled with feeders. They're disappointed that they may not get honey and rapidly losing interest in keeping bees since there's nothing to really "show" for it. On top of that, one of them is allergic. I'm hoping that this will turn into a good deal on equipment for me and not turn into neglected bees for them!


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a guy last year that buys honey from me. He decided he wanted to get into bees. Called me up... wanted to know what he needed to do and what he needed to get.... I spent 45 min on the phone with him.

He asked questions along the way and ultimately at the end of the call he said.... Wow... that sounds like alot of stuff to get and alot of work... I just figured I could put a hive in my backyard and at the end of the season get some honey out of it. 

Guess what.... he's still buying his honey from me. Sounded like a great idea until he realized there was alot to know. Decided it was easier to just buy it from me.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> I console myself with the thought that at least the swarms from the beehavers will insure that there will be more feral bees out there.


Oh and unfortunately more potential disease/pests in the derelict colonies.... but I'm a cup-half-full kinda guy... I like the way you think better!


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

> I've had a lot of requests for hives this year. Most of them were people just wanting a hive in the backyard, I feel sorry for the bees.
> 
> I console myself with the thought that at least the swarms from the beehavers will insure that there will be more feral bees out there.


Heyyyy. We all gotta start somewhere! Mine are gonna make it! I checked them today and they were doing great! 

Also, the guy who wimped needed to jump in to swim. He got talked out of it! I'm learning as I go (from here and I ask people questions I meet and know) and am convinced I'll double my hives next year (2 whole hives!!)


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

staythecourse said:


> Heyyyy. We all gotta start somewhere! Mine are gonna make it! I checked them today and they were doing great!


There is a major difference between a beehaver and a beekeeper, I bet you want to be a beekeeper? 

It's the beehaver that I disdain, they only want bees in the yard, they have no intention to ever open the box and care for them.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

In our area in the past year I am aware of three new beeks, two of which I know their names, and the passing of one from this world. I know of one other and myself from about three years ago. Part of my family in Wisconsin is also getting ready to start. They make their own wine, sausage and stuff. This is an area they've wanted to do for a while. It wasn't until they tried two types of honey from us that rekindled their desire. Weird..


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I am also getting alot of inquiries about bees from new wanna bees. They get so excited that while yes they hear my answer, but no, they don't remember them. The biggest thing I try to impress on them is that you can't just throw the box into the backyard and not do something with them.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

peggjam said:


> I am also getting alot of inquiries about bees from new wanna bees. They get so excited that while yes they hear my answer, but no, they don't remember them. The biggest thing I try to impress on them is that you can't just throw the box into the backyard and not do something with them.


I get request like that too and have insulted some by saying * I don`t want you to have bees * but try to explain how they need to attend classes to properly bee a Beekeeper some listen some dont


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I had a few calls from people wanting bees who never had bees and dont have a clue as to what work goes into maintaining a hive. I believe a lot of this stems from the media reporting on CCD and bee losses. On the flip side it has also caused problems with cutouts I get a lot of people calling wanting to get rid of bees that have been on there property for years. They want them removed but they dont want to pay to have it done. Hold on when the press ends up moving on to other stories outside of beekeeping the request for hives will slow down from people who want to help but dont have a clue. Just like when the twin towers fell the patriotism that was displayed was great. but look around you would be hard pressed to find a car with a flag or a flag pole with a flag flying in someones yard.


----------



## Tucker1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I buy most of my supplies from a local fella (Tate's Honey Farm) in Spokane. He's a wonderful guy. Polite, thoughtful, knowledgable and good with dogs. This year his suppliers got caught short and put him in a real bind. Having done business with him for a while, I understood his situation. Eventually, it will all work out.

I'm certainly partially to blame. I should have placed my orders sooner. Beating up the messenger just doesn't cut it. How can I expect any service from him, if I'm not willing to work with him. We all get caught behind the eight ball at times.

Regards,
Tucker1


----------



## Tucker1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I buy most of my supplies from a local fella (Tate's Honey Farm) in Spokane. He's a wonderful guy. Polite, thoughtful, knowledgable and good with dogs. This year his suppliers got caught short and put him in a real bind. Having done business with him for a while, I understood his situation. Eventually, it will all work out.

I'm certainly partially to blame. I should have placed my orders sooner. Beating up the messenger just doesn't cut it. How can I expect any service from him, if I'm not willing to work with him. We all get caught behind the eight ball at times.

Regards,
Tucker1


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I am getting 60 new beekeepers at my classes for the past two years. That is just part of Florida and Tampa Bay Beekeeepers holds seminars on the same subjects with even more participants. It was real hard to get supplies for the group this year.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Loyd,

I've had an order waiting a few weeks at betterbee, they are waiting for my ross round super.
If you guys are behind, do you know how long my wait will be? They don't seem to have a guess.

Thanks
Dan


----------

